# Newaygo State Park to host Jamboree Weekend Aug. 21-22



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Newaygo State Park to host Jamboree Weekend Aug. 21-22*

Contact: Elissa Buck, 989-313-0000 or Ed Golder, 517-284-5815
Agency: Natural Resources









March 11, 2015

Newaygo State Park is inviting musicians to camp and share their musical talents at the park's first-ever Jamboree Weekend, Aug. 21-22. This event is a celebration of music and nature, sponsored through a partnership with the Newaygo County Council for the Arts.

During Jamboree Weekend, the park will have designated locations where campers can play or listen to music all weekend. Musicians are asked to play acoustic music to complement the peaceful, rustic nature of Newaygo State Park.

"We are fortunate to have such a unique combination of natural and cultural resources here in Newaygo County," said Marianne Boerigter, executive director of the Newaygo County Council for the Arts. "Jamboree Weekend is a great way for residents and visitors to celebrate and enjoy music with nature this summer."

"This event is a great way to get back to the roots of our musical heritage," said Elissa Buck, recreation programmer for the DNR Parks and Recreation Division. "It's also a great example of how private and nonprofit organizations can partner with the DNR and with their local state parks to provide great programming and engage with the community."

Musicians or groups interested in being involved in the event may contact Elissa Buck at 989-313-0000 or [email protected]. Learn more about about partnership opportunities with the DNR, announced earlier this year.

Newaygo State Park is located at 2793 Beech St., in Newaygo County. To check camping availability and make a reservation for this event, please visit www.midnrreservations.com or call 1-800-44-PARKS (1-800-447-2757). For more information about this event, call the park at 616-794-0250.

There is no charge to participate in Jamboree Weekend, but camping reservations are required to enter the campground and a Recreation Passport is required for vehicle entry into the park.

A Recreation Passport grants vehicle access to any Michigan state park, boat launch, state forest campground or nonmotorized state trailhead parking. Residents can purchase the Passport for just $11 ($5 for motorcycles) at the time of Michigan license plate renewal through Secretary of State. Forgot to check "YES" during renewal? Residents and nonresidents can purchase a Recreation Passport window sticker during regular business hours at state parks. Learn more about how the Recreation Passport supports state parks and local outdoor recreation opportunities at www.michigan.gov/recreationpassport.

Inside Michigan's Great Outdoors subscribers are always the first to know about reservation opportunities, state park events and other outdoor happenings. Visit www.michigan.gov/dnr to subscribe now.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

